# To INOX or not?



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

I've had my sights set on a Beretta 92 FS for over a year now, but am still not certain about which I prefer - INOX or not. Is there a benefit of one over the other. I like the look of the INOX, and if it has a functional benefit I'm willing to cough up the extra dough. If it's just for looks I may think twice.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it seems that the Inox has been discontinued. So if U can get one, get one while U can.

Also, it will wear better. The Bruniton always wears off the barrel fast - remember - a regular gun always gets barrel wear, but U have a slide covering it. Well, a Beretta has an open slide design. The Stainless/inox wears better in that spot.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I bought an Inox 96 Vertec 'just because' a few months ago. I heard they were discontinuing the 96 as well as Inox's. However, I have also heard that they're 're-continuing' the Inox in the 92 shortly.

Personally, I think guns look better in black - for the most part. However, I always wanted an Inox 96 because I knew they were going to be rare. I also got it NIB on clearance, so everything just kind of fell into place for me.

PS - I'll post a pic if you want.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Here she is. I don't know how to explain my 'relationship' with this pistol. It's not a safe queen, but I rarely shoot it to keep it as mint/ new as possible. I guess you could say it's my 'special occasion' shooter. She's only seen 100 rounds to date and it's the only pistol I clean after every shooting because the dirt shows a lot more on Inox.

I bought it because I love the design of the 92 - I think it's the sexiest pistol ever created... just my opinion. Already have one, so I wanted something similar but different. I saw this on clearance at the local place. When I asked why, they said they couldn't get rid of it. :-/ Puzzled, I gave it back and left because I purchased an XD a few days earlier and couldn't buy it. Well, it was still there two months later so I figured it was destiny.

Anyway, sorry for all that babble :numbchuck:


----------



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

Spartan - She's a beauty. Thanks for sharing. :smt023


----------



## scottl (Jan 17, 2007)

www.budsgunshop.com can still get Inox's.I bought a 96 there couple weeks ago.


----------

